# Best Price Suburbanite vs Homesteader



## Gary NJ (Mar 4, 2005)

Any help would be great. Looking for the best end of season deal for either a Western Suburbanite or a Fisher Homesteader. Either 6'8" or 7'4" blade . w/ 8438 wiring harness and 27710 shoe kit . Already have 2313 mount purchased which I am modifiying for my unlisted vechile. Will install myself. Low weight should allow shipping to NJ or p/u within reason. New or like new at the best price please .... it is end of season. Any dealers interested and or anu refferals would be appreaiated. Also via email to [email protected] 3/4/05


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

There is a 6' 8" suburbanite on ebay for 2,105.00 brand new.


----------



## Gary NJ (Mar 4, 2005)

*thanks for the info*

This same plow was avail on Thurs as a Buy It Now for $2305 . Wonder if next stop is $1905 ? Let me know if there are any other sightings. This time of year must have inventory all over the east coast that will either be sold now at a discount or sit for 8 months and collect dust.


----------

